# 127 Hours: A Must See Film



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2010)

Already in the top 10 of my must see films. This movie chronicles the life of Aron Ralston. Who? You ask. The guy who hiked out alone in a desert canyon and got his arm trapped by a boulder and ended up cutting his arm off and hiking back out of the canyon to help by himself.  James Franco portrays this unique and incredibly brave individual.   Read story and watch trailer here: http://blog.movies.yahoo.com/blog/76-backstory-aron-ralston-in-127-hours  As a hiker and one who has been in some sticky situations in the wilderness. This guy was placed on my top 10 true-life heroes for his determination, and will to live in a horribly desperate situation. The horror of having to self-amputate sends a shudder down my spine. Could I do it? Would I? Oh man having a hard time wrapping my mind around the concept.


----------



## BloodMoney (Nov 9, 2010)

Hasnt come out here yet but will be seeing it

I read on IMDB that the guy from real life video'd the whole ordeal and keeps the tape in a bank vault. He allowed Danny Boyle and James Franco to watch it (he hasnt really showed it to anyone) prior to the film, imagine that footage! Would be very intense and hard to watch. I would assume that gave both actor and director some very accurate material to work with!....


----------



## Omar B (Nov 9, 2010)

Totally not on my must see list.  Some dope who breaks one of the cardinal rules of hiking (never go by yourself) and learns his lesson.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2010)

BloodMoney said:


> Hasnt come out here yet but will be seeing it
> 
> I read on IMDB that the guy from real life video'd the whole ordeal and keeps the tape in a bank vault. He allowed Danny Boyle and James Franco to watch it (he hasnt really showed it to anyone) prior to the film, imagine that footage! Would be very intense and hard to watch. I would assume that gave both actor and director some very accurate material to work with!....


Imagine how hard it must be for the man himself to watch it?



Omar B said:


> Totally not on my must see list.  Some dope who  breaks one of the cardinal rules of hiking (never go by yourself) and  learns his lesson.


 Yes true, and I myself know of a number of people who do "solos" in hiking and caving. It is foolish yet they're going to do it anyway. Sometimes you just can't find anyone to go with and you still want to go. Probably one of the best fail-safes is letting someone know where you're going and how long you should be gone or when you should be back. This will at least ensure that someone will be looking for you a LOT sooner, say within 24 hours after your due time/date, all you gotta do is stay alive until then... hmm sounds like a SAW trap or something.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 17, 2011)

Just saw it on DVD first time last night... very good flick. Was reputed to cause several people at a film festival (first screenings) to faint because of the realistic amputation scene. 

Agreed still Omar that it was stupid of him to go out hiking alone and leaving no word on WHERE he would be. Had he done that he'd at least known someone would be along to find him... in fact they were searching for him but fruitlessly because they had no real reference point to begin (other than his truck)... but he knew that and being previously on SAR teams he knew his chances of being found were VERY slim indeed. Thus his choice of sitting there and dying or making a sacrifice.

James Franco did a good job acting it out... I read that he sat and talked with Mr. Ralston about his experiences and was privvy to the video that the man shot during his ordeal so he was at least able to "keep it real" as possible. 

Watching this had me shaking my head here and there on numerous bad choices the guy made during his entrapment. Swallowing too much water (though he disciplined himself to drink every 6 hours) by taking too big of a mouthful... yeah thirsty as all get out... I've been there myself and the temptation is really strong. Delirium doesn't help on being disciplined of course. 

I've got to read the book however... there was a "flash-flood" scene that kind of confused me a bit... not knowing if it was real or in a dream (the whole thing). 

Still a good movie to watch I think. Nominated for best picture and best actor (well deserved).


----------

